# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  گزارش پویا با وی بی

## coral

سلام 
من یک جدول دارم که کالا های خریداری شده در هر منطقه را در آن ثبت میکنیم.
مثال :
نام منطقه        نام کالا    تعداد
منطقه 1            میخ         5
منطقه 1            چکش       32
منطقه 3            کت          6
منطقه 3             کلاه        10
منطقه 3            میخ             15


می خواه نمودار میله ای  رسم  کنم که در هر منطقه تعداد و نام کالای خریداری شده را بدهد درضمن این کالا ها  می تواند هر چیزی با شد.

----------


## bahar60

با کریستال ریپورت که به راحتی امکان پذیره 
با خود وی بی یهعنی شما اگر ریپورت نخواهید تهیه کنید و فقط روی فرمتون گزارش بگیریدو می تونید از نومدار Excel استفاده کنید یا نمودار اکسل را با کنترل مربوطه بیاورید روی فرم که اینجوری یه کم درد سر اینو دارید که برای کارهایی که می خواهید انجام بدید مثلا پر کردن sheet های اون ماکرو بنویسید و نمودارتون را در وی بی active کنید تا اون را بشناسه و.......که به نظر من خیلی دردسر داره و بهتره که از OLE استفاده کنید با این کار می تونید نمودارتون را برای پرینت هم بفرستید ابزارهای بیشتری از اکسل را به راحتی از داخل وی بی در اختیار دارید
با کریستال ریپورت هم که کار آسان تره ولی باید چند لحظه یکبار refresh بشه تا شما مدام تغییرات را ببینید 
 :sunglass:

----------


## coral

من هم منظورم کریستال بود.
اما آخه ما برای راهنمای نمودار یعنی اینکه چه کالایی چه رنگی نمایش داده می شه باید چه کنیم؟

----------


## coral

این جا هم قبلا پرسیدم:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=6105


http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=11159

----------


## bahar60

با کریستال که راحتید غمی ندارید
می تونید نمودار را انتخاب کنید و تنظیمات مورد نظر را روی اون اعمال کنید بعد توی محیط مربوط به طراحی نمودار میتونید تعیین کنید که چی چه رنگی باشه و در تنظیمات اولیه نودار هم می تونید بگید این راهنما در سمت راست یا ..... باشه مثل تقریبا اکسل من الان روی سیستمم کریستال نصب نیست وگرنه دقیق بهتون آدرس می دادم می خواهید صبر کنید برم خونه ببینم بعد از ساعت اداری :sunglass: 
ولی اینجوری باید ریپورتتون را رفرش کنید :wise1:

----------


## coral

اگه بهم کمک کنی ممنون می شوم.


منتهی باید به من گام به گام بگی که قاط ؟ قات نزنم؟

----------


## bahar60

دقیقا کجای اون مشکل داری روی گزارش کریستال تونستی نمودار بیاری؟
گزارش کریستال را تونستی توی وی بی باز کنی ؟
فقط نمی تونی کنار نمودارت راهنما بیاری؟
.
.
.

دقیقا بگید بهتر می تونم کمکتون کنم :mrgreen:

----------


## coral

ببین من کارم با کریستال است یعنی کریستال بلدم اما با کریستال نمودار نکشیدم قسمت رسم نمودار اونو اگه می شه توضیح بدین.

----------


## bahar60

ببینید وقتی شما کریستا را باز می کنید و یک ریپورت جدید ایجاد می کنید می تونید به اون نمودار هم اضافه کنید به این شکل که روی ایکن نمودار از منو بالای صفحه کلیک کنید و صفحه ویزارد طراحی نمودار باز می شود بعد شما می تونید انتخاب کنید که این نمودار میله ای باشد با دایره ای باشد یا خطی یا......که هر کدام موارد گوناگونی دارد 
بعد از انتخاب می تونید next را بزنید و به صفحه بعدی بروید و سمت چپ چند انتخاب دارید که انتخابی که پیش فرض فعال است حاوی اطلاعاتی در مورد نمودار بر حسب چی باشد و چگونه مرتب شود است گزینه دیگر که اطلاعات کامل تری دارد (شرمنده دقیق اسمش را نمی تونم بگم گفتم الان کریستال در دست رس نیست ولی برید حتما پیدا میکنید چیز هایی را که می گم) حاوی اطلاعاتی است که مربوط به مکان نمودار و اینکه نمودار به ازای هر صفحه تکرار شود یا به ازای هر گروه (که شما اگر قبلا در گزارشتون از گروه استفاده کرده باشید اینجا امکان انتخاب نمودار به ازای گروه را هم دارید)
ونیز می تونید با انتخاب فیلد های موجود در جدول لینک شده به نمودار که قابل رؤیت است می تونید با اد کردن اون به قسمت بالایی و پایینی بیان کنید که در نمودار چه فیلدی براساس چه فیلد دیگری رسم شود
با گزینه next می تونید در مراحل بعدی تنطیمات مر بوط به خط راهنما برای زمینه نمودار یا داشتن راهنما در کنار نمودار ویا فونت و زیر نویس محور های نمودار را انجام دهید
اگر خواستید که کاری بیشتر از این ویزاری روی نمودارتون انجام بدید بعد از ok کردن نمودار دوباره می تونید با راست کلیک بر روی اون به همین ویزارد برگردید یا در همون بار اول با رفتن به اولین لبه ویزارد در پایین سمت چپ گزینه ای می بینید که برای طراحی یک نمودار custom می باشد که شما را وارد محیط طراحی نمودار می کند 
اگر جایی را بهتون آدرسی دادم که پیدا نکردین بگید تا من دقیق تر آدرس بدم (همانطور که گفتم الان کریستال دم دستم نیست)


امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه :sunglass:

----------


## coral

> سلام 
> من یک جدول دارم که کالا های خریداری شده در هر منطقه را در آن ثبت میکنیم.
> مثال :
> نام منطقه        نام کالا    تعداد
> منطقه 1            میخ         5
> منطقه 1            چکش       32
> منطقه 3            کت          6
> منطقه 3             کلاه        10
> منطقه 3            میخ             15
> ...



این را نم توانم ترسیم کنم

----------


## bahar60

شما نمودارتون می خواهید چی بر حسب چی باشه این اول معلوم بشه بهتره
تعداد منطقه ها همون تعدادرکوردها مگه نیست ؟منطقه کلید اصلیه؟
تعداد کالا ها ثابته؟


 :confy2:   :گیج:

----------


## setarehman

شما چرا عادت دارین هر سوالی رو چند بار بپرسین
در مورد تغییر رنگ و فونت و فارسی نوشتن فیلد ها که برای اینکه راحت بتونی انجام بدی این کارا رو و گیج نشی چارت رو طراحی کن بعد روش کلیک راست کن و ا زقسمت chart expert,chartoption و formatchart 
همه اینا رو میتونی تغییر بدی برای اینکه نمودار میله ای هم بر اساس چند فیلد  باشه از همون قسمت chart expert از سربرگ data  قسمت on change ofمیتونی براش تعریف کنی نمودار رو بر اساس جند تا فیلد نشون بده

----------


## coral

اینا هیچ کدام کلید نیستند من میخواهم بگم در منطقه 3 چه تعداد کالا و چه کالاهایی خریده شده

ضمنا بدیش اینه که تعداد کالا ها ثابت نیستند.

----------


## coral

این پست را حذف کردم

----------


## bahar60

ببین اگر شما این جدول را به کریستال ریپورت وصل کردی به نظر من اشتباهه 
اولا بخاطر اینکه رکورد تکراری دارید
بعد هم بهتره شما هنگام گزارش گیری جدول دیگری را با یکسری select و join که اگر نیاز باشه از روی table ها تون پر کنید که اون به ریپورتتون وصل بشه و می تونید برای بالا نرفتن اطلاعات تکراری که حجم پایگاه داده را بی خودی زیاد می کنه اول هر گزارش گیری table مربوطه را خالی کنید و اطلاعات جدید را روی اون بنویسید
بعد در مورد ماهیت جدول جدیده هم بهتره که شما پیش بینی کنید که نهایت چند تا کالا مختلف و با چه نام و مشخصاتی در سیستم وجود داره :wink:  
وگرنه اگر بخواهد تعداد کالا معلوم نباشه شاید با نمودار سه بعدی بتونید کار را انجام بدید  :گیج:

----------


## coral

ببین من در زمینه جدول و select نویسی هیچ مشکلی ندارم .الان هم باید روی این نمونه یک کد بنویسیم که مثلا کالاهای مربوط به  منطقه 2 را نمایش بده.اما من مشکلم اینه که اگه مثلا 50 تا کالای مختلف داشتیم ونمودار رسم شد کاربر از کجا بفهمه کدوم میله مال کدوم کالا است.

----------


## bahar60

به نظر من مشکل این نیست چون امکان اینکه روی میله ها بر چسب بزنید هست تا اونجایی که من یادمه ولی مشکل مهم تر تعداد کالا هاست که اگر معلوم باشه کلی کار شما راحت تر می شه

----------


## coral

خوب دقیقا همین طور است من یک گزارش دیگه هم داشتم که در اون تعداد کالاها مشخص بود وهیچ مشکلی (تقریبا) نداشتم.اما این مجهول بودن نام وتعداد کالا ها است که قضیه را مشکل کرده است

----------


## bahar60

پس اگر بشه فکر کنم با نمودار سه بعدی بشه وگرنه من راه دیگه ای نمی دونم سعی می کنم امروز کریستال ریپورت را پیدا کنم و روی سیستم محل کارم هم نصب کنم این جوری بهتر می تونم کمکتون کنم(چون خودم هم توی این دردسر ها زیاد افتادم فکر آدم را خیلی مشغول می کنه امید وارم هر چه زوردتر یه راه حلی پیدا بکنیم)
 :sunglass:

----------


## Hamedm

چرا از کنترل Chart استفاده نمیکنی؟

----------


## bahar60

مشکل نوع chart نیست ایشان حتی می تونن با اکسل در وی بی کار شون را انجام بدن مشکل ماهیت اطلاعاتی است که برای رسم نمودار می فرستن که فکر نکنم با چیزی غیر از نمودار سه بعدی بشه که این را اکثر نمودار های موجود که در وی بی می تونید دسترسی داشته باشید ساپورت میکنن

----------


## coral

> ببین من در زمینه جدول و select نویسی هیچ مشکلی ندارم .الان هم باید روی این نمونه یک کد بنویسیم که مثلا کالاهای مربوط به  منطقه 2 را نمایش بده.اما من مشکلم اینه که اگه مثلا 50 تا کالای مختلف داشتیم ونمودار رسم شد کاربر از کجا بفهمه کدوم میله مال کدوم کالا است.

----------


## coral

مرسی فکر کنم حل شد.

----------


## bahar60

بالاخره چه کارش کردین که حل شد :wink: 
خیلی خوشحالم که درست شد :mrgreen:

----------


## coral

من در مورد فونت چارت اشکال داشتم که در قسمت فونت چارت اونو عوض کردم و درست شد.

----------


## bahar60

:strange: 
پس چرا نگفتی فقط با فونت چارت مشکل داری پس سوالت در مورد 



> ببین من در زمینه جدول و select نویسی هیچ مشکلی ندارم .الان هم باید روی این نمونه یک کد بنویسیم که مثلا کالاهای مربوط به منطقه 2 را نمایش بده.اما من مشکلم اینه که اگه مثلا 50 تا کالای مختلف داشتیم ونمودار رسم شد کاربر از کجا بفهمه کدوم میله مال کدوم کالا است.


چی بود 
سر کار که نبودیم :strange:

----------


## coral

باید بگم که من از ابتدا دائم به شما می گفتم که می خواهم بدانم که کدام میله مال کدام کالا است و من باید راهنما را درست کنم و در نوشتن select ها مشکلی ندارم . واصلا قصد سرکار گذاشتن کسی را نداشتم.

----------

